# Ever value this stuff?



## Tackdriver (Dec 3, 2010)

Have any of you guys ever had your "finds" appraised? I once found an old "exit" sign. I dont have it anymore, but it mounted in a ordinary globe-type lamp fixture, the kind with three thumbscrews around the edge. It was red with EXIT in white. I actually wired it into my home, that I had at the time. I was always forgetting to turn off the entryway light, so I landed this exit sign in the kitchen where I could see it, and tied it into the entryway light. It made for a great conversation piece, and I never left that light on again.


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

I did a remodel of a downtown office last month and was told I could have whatever was currently there. Hanging in one room was a Cinderella 5 Light chandilere in perfect condition. After a guick google search I found the light was worth between $640.00 and $1100.00 :thumbup:


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

Chris Simms said:


> I did a remodel of a downtown office last month and was told I could have whatever was currently there. Hanging in one room was a Cinderella 5 Light chandilere in perfect condition. After a guick google search I found the light was worth between $640.00 and $1100.00 :thumbup:


Good find. We get lucky every now & then.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a small amount of old,cool stuff that I have salvaged. I doubt any of it's worth much to anyone other than the collector.
Ill post a pic or 2 when I round it all up.

Matt


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

The old junk is only worth what someone will actually pay.
An appraisal means nothing without a buyer.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

I've always been a sucker for junk. Went to a job once where all the demo had already been done. Had a bunch of track lights offered to me by the GC. I thought they looked good, so I took a lot of them home & stuck them under the house. Never used them. Years later, carried them to the dump when I took copper to the scrap yard. the lights looked good there on site. At home, they looked like junk.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Fellow Packrats; What is some of the junk you have rescued, and never used?????


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Fellow Packrats; What is some of the junk you have rescued, and never used?????


I have 14 Casablanca stubby phillips head screwdrivers.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

still sittin on countless federal pacific breakers, use about 2 a year.. but feel pretty well stocked


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

For awhile, I saved parts of knob/tube wiring. Planned "someday" to build a model system of it, just for kicks. I lost the parts. Maybe I'll do it again sometime.


----------

